
The Most Dangerous Lead - ydnaclementine
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2%E2%80%930_lead_is_the_worst_lead
======
ClassyJacket
I was expecting an article about the most dangerous chemical form of
plumbum...

------
crsv
Well this certainly holds up in the Belgium vs Japan match today.

